

Ask HN: How do you manage your contacts, a social CRM for hackers? - bdclimber14

I've become overwhelmed with contacts and networks from conferences, happy hours, etc. What do other hackers use to manage this and work relationships?
======
thinkalone
I would look through the "CRM" results on SearchYC - <http://searchyc.com/crm>

